# New Pairs



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello

i recently paired these pigeons kindly look and post ur valuable comments

Regards


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

​


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice looking birds. Look like you will have some cute babies. Intresting bands. Are they for identification or just jewelry?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks Smith for ur nice comments... im also in eager to have their young ones  ... actually we dont have any band system here in our country so we make our custom made rings for identification ... so they work as jewlery + identifiers


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're pretty  The homemade bands look cool too!
What breed are they? They look like Tipplers?


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*breed*

they look like tipplers, good looking birds hope u get alot of babys


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, that or Birm. rollers, they do come from the same sources, i can not always tell. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

first ones have to be a type of high flyers you can just tell by the color mmmhmmm indeedy I love them hiflyers myself they always throw out a nice rainbow of color assortment ..beautiful birds prince


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice birds.... thanks for sharing pics


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks all of u for ur nice comments... yes these both pairs belong high flying breeds ... i love to breed high flyers ... im also interested in homers but i have very little knowledge about them and i dont know how to identify a quality homer pigeon :S


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Lookers!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Prince said:


> thanks all of u for ur nice comments... yes these both pairs belong high flying breeds ... i love to breed high flyers ... im also *interested in homers but i have very little knowledge about them and i dont know how to identify a quality homer pigeon :S*


The best thing you can do is go see someone who has birds that do well for them. Then you can see and feel good birds for yourself, and you can compare any other birds to those. Of course looks isn't everything, and it doesn't impact how well a bird can home. Clean, healthy, fit feeling birds is a start. If you're not planning on racing or showing, you don't have much to worry about. You just need to find someone with birds that can come home and go from there.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Both pairs are tipplers.The first is a pakistani though.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

telestar12,,, ? Dave,


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The first do look like those pakistani high flyer because of those coloration.


----------

